# ATI Radeon x1900 XTX Crossfire....



## KYLE7 (Feb 26, 2006)

When you use Crossfire on an 1900 XTX it lowers the clock to XT speeds, and i was wondering what Version of ATI Tool i need to Overclock an 1900 XTX back to XTX Speeds and the Crossfire edition to XTX speeds at the same time.

-Thanks, 1/4 Life (Need To Change Name)


----------



## Dynamic (Feb 26, 2006)

So far there is OVERCLOCKER.exe and ATI TOOL beta13 for overclocking R580 cards. If you have bought an XTX and going to buy a CF then all you need to do is overclock the CF i think to XTX speeds (625/1450 to 650/1550).


----------



## KYLE7 (Feb 26, 2006)

allright cool, thanks man


----------



## FLY3R (Feb 26, 2006)

I have never heard of that happining interesting.. Do you have the latest drivers for it?


----------

